# Anybody have any oppionions on...



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

hey guys! anybody got any advice on harness vs. leashes and what i should get for my 11 week old puppy


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I only use harnesses. Ruffles loves to chase rabbits on her daily walks. She quickly runs out the leash. With a harness I don't have to worry about her choking herself or her hurting her neck. Besides smaller dogs have more fragile necks from what I read.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

we use a harness for walks, but keep the tags on a collar that is always on just in case.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

miller123 said:


> hey guys! anybody got any advice on harness vs. leashes and what i should get for my 11 week old puppy


Did you mean harness vs collar?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we too use only a harness for walks. havs throats/wind pipes can be very delicate!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

miller, your avatar looks familiar.

where did you get the picture of my puppy?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

narci said:


> miller, your avatar looks familiar.
> 
> where did you get the picture of my puppy?


oh my goodness, what is up with that?? Miller, you should use your own picture for your own avatar...

I think that you mean collars vs. harnesses (a leash is the long line that connects to your hand, and you need one whether or not you use a harness or a collar). I think almost everybody here will agree that you should not use a collar attached to a leash for walks. Some people do use collars but they have older dogs that they know will not pull.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> oh my goodness, what is up with that?? Miller, you should use your own picture for your own avatar...
> 
> I think that you mean collars vs. harnesses (a leash is the long line that connects to your hand, and you need one whether or not you use a harness or a collar). I think almost everybody here will agree that you should not use a collar attached to a leash for walks. Some people do use collars but they have older dogs that they know will not pull.


And that requires work and training... it rarely happens automatically. I agree, if there is any chance the puppy will be pulling on the leash, they should be in a harness. IMO, it should be an anti-pull harness to help teach them NOT to pull.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> miller, your avatar looks familiar.
> 
> where did you get the picture of my puppy?


THAT'S why I've been confused about posts!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> And that requires work and training... it rarely happens automatically. I agree, if there is any chance the puppy will be pulling on the leash, they should be in a harness. IMO, it should be an anti-pull harness to help teach them NOT to pull.


yep, that's my opinion too. I like the easy walk harness. 
Easywalk Harness http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/easywalk/productdescription

Neck injuries study http://www.larzequipment.com/neck_injuries.html


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

narci said:


> miller, your avatar looks familiar.
> 
> where did you get the picture of my puppy?


Its me Brittany!he is my puppy now!(lol) we just got him from you at the end of september.

he is doing great but where having a little bit of dificultie with the potty training.

~the andersons


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

everybody chill i didnt stael avatars! i bougt this puppy from Narci and his name is miller! i can prove it he was born on july 22 or somthing like that... Mabye the 23 or 24


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

heatherk said:


> oh my goodness, what is up with that?? Miller, you should use your own picture for your own avatar...
> 
> I think that you mean collars vs. harnesses (a leash is the long line that connects to your hand, and you need one whether or not you use a harness or a collar). I think almost everybody here will agree that you should not use a collar attached to a leash for walks. Some people do use collars but they have older dogs that they know will not pull.


sorry, that was a typo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> everybody chill i didnt stael avatars! i bougt this puppy from Narci and his name is miller! i can prove it he was born on july 22 or somthing like that... Mabye the 23 or 24


Ha! I just realized it's the same hand and the same blinds behind it, but it's NOT the same puppy, let alone the same picture. Miller has a white chin and Oreo doesn't... Otherwise, they could be twins!

Kodi has a brother who looks so much like him that it was hard to tell them apart too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

P.S... We want to see MORE Oreo and Miller pictures so we can decide if they STILL look so much alike!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute!! Similar pictures but different puppies, slightly different shadows in the background, different pictures, same photo shoot, what a cutey!

I think harnesses are better, so they can't pull and damage their trachea, I think most of us use harnesses, but probably 20 % uses leashes/collars, would be my breakdown guesstimate. while they are this young, though..I'd stick with the safety of harnesses.

Kara


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

this is getting confusing to me too.

i bought oreo from salida del sol in langley. oreo has a white chin, very little white markings on the chest and white markings on the footpad only.

i recently updated photos of when i visited last week. i'm actually in toronto right now thats why i wont be able to pick him up till next week.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15146&page=3

ot could possibly 2 pics that just look the same.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

narci said:


> this is getting confusing to me too.
> 
> i bought oreo from salida del sol in langley. oreo has a white chin, very little white markings on the chest and white markings on the footpad only.


i got miller in langley two his mom was a chocolate brown and his dad was cream white


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

miller123 said:


> i got miller in langley two his mom was a chocolate brown and his dad was cream white


same with oreo.

his mom is 'she's so purdy' and dad is 'zorro'.

born july 22, 2011.

shes so purdy is alidas daughters dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww brothers!!! how awesome!! now that that is all straigthened out we need more PICTURES!! LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I used the harness for a very short period of time, while my Bugsy was a puppy and his hair was short. As soon as it became longer and he started coat blowing stage we went with collar (rolled leather kind). Harness and long coat doesn't work for us, the hair gets too matted.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I only use a harness but will also put his collar with his 3 tags (rabies, home address/phone and the chip tag) just in case he chews through his lead..... not that that has ever happened. We like the Pets Mart brand but there are some really nice ones out there- I like mine to match (collar, harness, lead..... sweater).


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I use both a harness and the collar for walks and trips out. I have to say, I hate the clanking of the tags, but I'm pretty paranoid about losing the pups. The last time this came up, someone had posted a collar with a name tag that lay flat against the neck; I'm tempted to get one of those.

Baxter doesn't look pretty after the harness is taken off, but i can't stand to see them straining on a leash, and neither puppy does when I use the harnesses.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you! i think i will go and get a harness for my little miller.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

yes! im so sorry i thought you where alita because if krandell didnt point it out i wouldent have noticed that i have a diffrent picture from you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> yes! im so sorry i thought you where alita because if krandell didnt point it out i wouldent have noticed that i have a diffrent picture from you!


They are amazingly close... Even down to the little curls on their ears! Awfully cute!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

juliav said:


> I used the harness for a very short period of time, while my Bugsy was a puppy and his hair was short. As soon as it became longer and he started coat blowing stage we went with collar (rolled leather kind). Harness and long coat doesn't work for us, the hair gets too matted.


I'm glad you brought that up, Julia. We were thinking of getting harnesses for our two but they are in full coat so now I'm not so sure! McGee is blowing coat right now and we don't need any additional mats!

Good to hear from you - it's been a while!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> I'm glad you brought that up, Julia. We were thinking of getting harnesses for our two but they are in full coat so now I'm not so sure! McGee is blowing coat right now and we don't need any additional mats!
> 
> Good to hear from you - it's been a while!


I think it depends on the type of coat and the maturity of the coat. When Kodi was younger, he could't wear a harness without getting mats. Now he can go all day in a no-pull harness without getting a mat. But he doesn't have a thick, puffy coat. I suspect Abby would do fine in a harness. i think you'd be in teouble wirh McGee's coat.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just another quick question, miller will throw random fits when where out for walks, like he will spinn in circles and make these horribal noises and i have to pry his jaws open to get the leash back from inside his mouth. i have tried bitter spray and treats but these arn't working. also he does this weather he is in a collar or a harness.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha Tillie still does this at the begining of a walk.. they are excited!!
training them to not do this takes some time!
wait, how old is your pup?? are all the vaccines done? be careful, young pups CAN get sick sometimes if their immune systems aren't mature yet.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

he is 14 weeks


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

miller123 said:


> he is 14 weeks


if he is oreo's brother, doesn't that make him 11 weeks old since his birthday is july 22?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

narci said:


> if he is oreo's brother, doesn't that make him 11 weeks old since his birthday is july 22?


i thought they where 13 or 14 weeks but checking now your right


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, ya, I would think way to young to be out on walks... but DO practice at home with the leash and harness!! and get him out to socialize around well known VACCINATED dogs!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

i plan on taking my dog to puppy daycare twice a week, theres a place in burnaby that charges around $15.00 for 6 hours...not too bad.

i'll need to some how get oreo accustomed to people..looks like lotsa trips for him to vidit friends.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, that IS a great price for daycare!! Have you been out to visit it yet?
I wish we had a reputable place in town like that!!
We got our Hav at the ripe old age of 14 weeks and I did a TON of research and learned that the PRIME socialization window closes at 16 weeks! so, I ended up getting a front pouch carrier for her and carried her EVERYWHERE with me. I mean everywhere for about 3 weeks!! It was also a great way to bond with her! The funniest time was when I was help both my kids build something at Home Depot! LOL 10 kids hammering and building wooden boats and Tillie in the front pack... ha ha we must have been quite the site to behold! We also took her x-pen and ended up taking her to 2 birthday parties during that time... as a result she ABSOLUTLY LOVES kids, she loves all people, but KIDS... oh MAN she LOVES them!!  It can be VERY fun to socialize your baby, go show her off!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Narci, do you know where the daycare in burnaby is and what its called


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Miller,

I was looking at this place for dog training and they also offer ogie daycare for $1 for 5 hours but it's by terminal and clark area. They follow Ian Dunbar's puppy class structure.
http://dizinecanine.com/

The burnaby one i was looking at is here:
http://www.caninecornerdogs.com/rates.html

I'm leaning now towards the first.

Just do a google on Burnaby dog daycare and you should come up with some others.

Tammy: Lucky for me the breder has grandchildren that always visits and plays with the pups. I'm getting Oreo tonight at the age of 12 weeks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wooooot! so excited for you to get your baby!!


----------

